# Blue Sky Brewery Fnq Lager



## mwd (13/7/12)

Not sure how widespread this offer is maybe only North Queensland Liquorlands. Should be good until next Friday at the earliest.
Going to grab a case its even cheaper than Henninger

Hmmn just tried one, hand crafted megaswill. Pity it wasn't the Pilsner that was on offer.


----------



## unco_tomato (13/7/12)

Personally don't rate anything from Blue Sky, they make 3 or four different lagers that are all pretty similar.

I haven't tried their "seasonals" which include the outlandish styles of an IPA and Stout  gasp!

For $30 I'd rather pick up some grain and brew something better myself.


----------



## Phoney (13/7/12)

unco_tomato said:


> Personally don't rate anything from Blue Sky, they make 3 or four different lagers that are all pretty similar.



I havent tried their beer so I'm not qualified to comment, but I will say I hardly find it surprising that they're not brewing other styles. Most folks in FNQ drink XXXX gold - which is practically soda water.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/12)

When you are operating in a fairly staunch lager area like FNQ it's not a good idea to hit the market with Old Grandfathers Jockstrap Imperial Roggenbier or Bastard Ratshit Red Poodlehefe. 

A good example of a very popular brew indeed was Eumundi Brewery in the 1980s who were I suppose the Sunshine Coast's equivalent of Blue Sky at that time. They just brought out a couple of nice full strength lagers and captured so much of the trade that they were promptly swallowed up then throttled to death by CUB at about the same time they clobbered Powers Brewery.


----------



## kcurnow (13/7/12)

I tried a few of their brews on a tasting paddle earlier in the week while sitting in the Cairns airport and was pleasantly surprised that their low carb beer actually has quite a nice hop flavour and aroma to it. While i wasn't really expecting anything spectacular from them it was nice to find a beer in FNQ that did have some sort of flavour to it.


----------



## mwd (13/7/12)

I found the stout to be quite good once you allowed it warm up from sub zero temperatures although it is nothing like a traditional stout.

The FNQ Lager is definitley ordinary but the Pilsner on tap is quite tasty.


----------



## pk.sax (13/7/12)

Their beer used to be good. Now it's going meh....
Tried a sixer of pilsner and it's pretty avg ATM.
I remember rocking up in cairns last year and heading there the next day, it's a far far cry from that now.
Can you even get the IPA anywhere in bottles? I quite like it, especially with some age.


----------



## fnqbrew (13/7/12)

practicalfool said:


> Can you even get the IPA anywhere in bottles?



I couldn't buy a PA of any description at their airport bar a couple of weeks ago. PA is my favourite style, and I've yet to have one from Blue Sky. They always seems to be out. I don't have any interest in their other stuff, although their smokey hef a couple of years ago was OK.


----------



## pk.sax (14/7/12)

Nick in Yungaburra had some on tap last year, it was quite delicious since his kegs seem to last a while...

Anyway, won't be surprised if they aren't holding any stock of anything but the pils, lager and gold anymore at the brewery.


----------

